# 6.3 Height and 230pounds...Need Advice!!!



## sidproducer (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi to everyone, my name is Isidoros and I am from Athens,Greece.I am 6.3 tall and weight around 230 pounds...I would like to know how my height and weight affect my attempt to learn snowboard...Any advice that will help me advance a litle bit faster using my height and weight?Are there binding settings that are better for larger guy?I use +18 front -6 foot and I am regular.Thanks


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm around the same weight as you so i can speak from my experiences on that it didn't really affect my progression much at all. The only thing i had trouble with learning was getting up and even that just came with time. For your bindings i don't really think there is a set way for larger guys as you should just be riding whats comfortable for you and just continually tweak it until you feel you have your perfect stance. If i had to think of something though maybe a wider stance would help just because of having a larger frame.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

You need advice? Fine. Advice: Watch out for gapers. They'll get you when you're not looking.


----------

